

Ask HN: Googlers... What apartment complexes house them in Mountain View? - citizenkeys

I'm moving from Santa Clara to Mountain View itself by the 1st of the month.  I'm determined to meet more Googlers for business networking reasons.  I also may soon be a Noogler.  My budget maximum is about $2000/month for rent.  So what apartment complexes contain all the Googlers?<p>I'm ready to move immediately.  Mention a specific complex where you live and you can earn a move-in bonus if I rent there.
======
nostrademons
A lot are actually sharing houses with other Googlers (or occasionally with
roommates from other tech companies, or by themselves if they're older), but
here're some of the ones that have clusters of my friends:

[http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4654757531179104055...](http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4654757531179104055&q=oakwood+mountain+view&gl=us&sll=37.399534,-122.071667&sspn=0.006162,0.008765&ie=UTF8&ll=37.402619,-122.076055&spn=0,0&t=h&z=17)

[http://maps.google.com/maps/place?hl=en&bav=on.2,or.r_gc...](http://maps.google.com/maps/place?hl=en&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=1198&bih=870&gll=37.381369,-122.095925,37.424051,-122.054383&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=village+lake+apartments+mountain+view&fb=1&gl=us&hq=village+lake+apartments&hnear=0x808fb7495bec0189:0x7c17d44a466baf9b,Mountain+View,+CA&cid=2558040780397576769)

[http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&...](http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=cypress+point+mountain+view&aq=&sll=37.301401,-122.041754&sspn=1.5708,2.243958&gl=us&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Cypress+Point+Dr,+Mountain+View,+Santa+Clara,+California+94043&ll=37.398153,-122.072396&spn=0.006375,0.008765&t=h&z=17&layer=c&cbll=37.398188,-122.072502&panoid=ptyX710E8rb3Pq5ndWMejg&cbp=12,204.16,,0,0.11)

BTW, the rental situation in Silicon Valley is brutal right now. Very few
places (particularly good ones) have vacancies, and rents are skyrocketing all
over.

~~~
citizenkeys
Thanks for the links. I'm completely open to doing the shared house thing,
which is what I've done up until now. It tends to be much less expensive. The
reason I'm not looking to rent a room in a house right now is that I've given
myself a deadline of the 1st to move. Finding a room to rent is difficult on
short notice.

If anybody knows of an open room in a house in Mountain View, please contact
me privately.

------
abbasmehdi
Am I the only one finding it awkward that some wants to live in the same
building to network? LOL. Larry Page's house has a room. ;). Why don't you
just meet them at events and socially normal places?

~~~
citizenkeys
Serendipitous search. <http://goo.gl/V7x4p>

~~~
abbasmehdi
I want to be friends with you! You are hilarious! :)

